# How to install DVR-A04 (Superdrive) into a Quicksilver Mac



## MarkMonroe (Jun 29, 2002)

I think I've checked out the whole web but I couldn't find the instructions and information I needed:

I own a PowerMac Quicksilver G4 733 with a CD writer. I'd like to replace the internal CD writer with the Pioneer DVR-A04 (Superdrive). I found instructions how to install a DVR-A04 model into a pre-Quicksilver Mac but I am not sure if this really helps since the Quicksilver tower looks quite different. I've come across rumours that I can install the DVR-A04 and it will run with iDVD. But nobody seems to have personal experience with that. Is there anybody out there who installed a DVR-A04 (or DVR-A03) into a Quicksilver Mac and knows for sure if it is compatible with iDVD? Any problems with drivers etc.? Thanks.

Mark


----------



## voice- (Jun 29, 2002)

If pre-Quicksilvers installed software, the Quicksilver will too. The trick is physically installing it.
Open the cover and look around the CD-RW. You'll see that the "dock" is connected with 4 screws, one on the front, 2 on the top, 1 on the bottom. Pull it out once you're rid of these and unscrew the CD-RW itself. Now simply repeat this backwards with your superdrive.


----------



## MarkMonroe (Jul 1, 2002)

I read in a German magazin (MacUp) that I need an ATAPI-Mac and that I need to change the ATAPI interface from PO-Mode4 (16 MB/s) to UDMA/33 (33 MB/s).

Now I'm pretty confused. Does my Quicksilver have an ATAPI interface? And what do I have to change???


----------



## bobw (Jul 1, 2002)

Instructions here


----------



## ksv (Jul 3, 2002)

Just try. You won't break anything 

As long as it's the same drive as the apple superdrives, it will work. You can also search for your drive in XLR8yourmac.com's compatibility database at http://forums.xlr8yourmac.com/drivedb/search.drivedb.lasso
and read the user comments there


----------



## MarkMonroe (Jul 29, 2002)

So, I finally bought the Pioneer DVR-A04 drive. I installed it in my G4 733 Quicksilver. No problem to install. I found instructions for how to change a CD drive of a Quicksilver Mac on http://www.maceinsteiger.de/html/anleitung/g4_qs_cd.shtml (in German though) and, of course, it also works for a DVD drive.

I haven't burned any CDs or DVDs yet but programs (including iDVD!) seem to work just fine.

No driver problems so far either.


----------



## MarkMonroe (Jul 31, 2002)

And now I created my first home movie DVD! No problems at all. iDVD works fine and burning the DVD was just smooth.

I filled the DVD with 55 minutes of movie time. Encoding of the movies took about 3 times as long, so roughly 3 hours. Burning took about 30 minutes.

The DVD runs perfectly on my stand alone DVD player. Picture looks fine.


----------



## Jason (Jul 31, 2002)

how much did the superdrive cost?


----------



## Markim (Aug 3, 2002)

Well, I live in Switzerland and paid CHF 590. At the current exchange rate this is just below USD 400 including tax. 

I just checked on PCZone.com and found the drive for USD 350 (excl. taxes):
http://www.zones.com/cgi-bin/zones/site/product/index.html?id=213564


----------



## Jason (Aug 3, 2002)

i found a pioneer dvr-104 which is the OEM equiv of the ao4 so im wondering if that will work too...

hmmmmm whatchya guys think? will OEM work?


----------



## Markim (Aug 4, 2002)

104 or A04. I think both work. The only difference is probably that you don't get any programs (PC) which you don't need anyway.


----------



## Jason (Aug 4, 2002)

cool, i might have to pick it up sometime


----------



## ingconti (Aug 10, 2002)

I have a G4 500Mhz Bi pro with ADC output (bought 16 months ago) and I installed succefully Pioneer DVD driver.
I burn al ot of DVDs using IDVD both uner OSX and Classic.
it works fine.

NOTE:
the problem is to find the software:
I got it when a purchased a new brand 1000 mhz bi pro with superdrive 6 months ago.

feel free to contatc me by mail.


----------

